# Which Dexter Easy Flex



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello!

Wanting to benefit from the collective wisdom of the folks here. We took a trip last week to Goliad State Park and the roads are ROUGH! I think I hit a pothole disguised as an impact crater. Anyway, when we got to the campground, all of our drawers had flown open, doors open, stuff on the floor, etc. I started poking around and heard about the Dexter Easy Flex system and I'd like to give it a try.

Does anyone know which variant I need for my trailer? Any good sources?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

Dexter's website.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Dexter's web site provides a description on how to measure your shackles and determine which EZ Flex system will work. While you are at it, I would also change out your leaf springs with the 5 leaf version, very little money for some extra piece of mind. You will be removing the bolts anyway.

I have had EZ Flex on my past two trailers, they are great and make a difference. I got my stuff through e-trailer.

Good Luck.

DAN


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

When I bought mine I stumbled across Nick's Truck Parts who had the best price, $163 with shipping:
Dexter EZ FLEX

Then for springs I used these guys, $35.50 each including shipping:
5 Leaf Springs


----------



## lobsang (Mar 6, 2009)

Lofty Dreams said:


> When I bought mine I stumbled across Nick's Truck Parts who had the best price, $163 with shipping:
> Dexter EZ FLEX
> 
> Then for springs I used these guys, $35.50 each including shipping:
> 5 Leaf Springs


Can you please explain the reason of changing the springs? 
I was going to install the EZ Flez on Friday but now should I get the springs to? I have a 2008 32BHD
We can 3 to 4 times a year but always long trips
Thank you


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

lobsang said:


> Can you please explain the reason of changing the springs?
> I was going to install the EZ Flez on Friday but now should I get the springs to? I have a 2008 32BHD
> We can 3 to 4 times a year but always long trips
> Thank you


The springs on the trailer are marginal at best, with less than 100 lbs of margin in some cases. The stock spring generally has four leafs, replacing them with a five leaf spring version will provide additional margin and piece of mind while towing. You will have to remove the springs to put the shackles on, so it is just a good time to upgrade everything. Also get your tires balanced while they are off.

FYI - I had a leaf spring snap in the middle of nowhere a couple years back. Not fun. Given how little it costs to upgrade, it makes no sense not to do it.

DAN


----------



## lobsang (Mar 6, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Can you please explain the reason of changing the springs?
> I was going to install the EZ Flez on Friday but now should I get the springs to? I have a 2008 32BHD
> We can 3 to 4 times a year but always long trips
> Thank you


The springs on the trailer are marginal at best, with less than 100 lbs of margin in some cases. The stock spring generally has four leafs, replacing them with a five leaf spring version will provide additional margin and piece of mind while towing. You will have to remove the springs to put the shackles on, so it is just a good time to upgrade everything. Also get your tires balanced while they are off.

FYI - I had a leaf spring snap in the middle of nowhere a couple years back. Not fun. Given how little it costs to upgrade, it makes no sense not to do it.

DAN
[/quote]
Thank You!
Just order them. Will change everything next week.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

lobsang said:


> Can you please explain the reason of changing the springs?
> I was going to install the EZ Flez on Friday but now should I get the springs to? I have a 2008 32BHD
> We can 3 to 4 times a year but always long trips
> Thank you


The springs on the trailer are marginal at best, with less than 100 lbs of margin in some cases. The stock spring generally has four leafs, replacing them with a five leaf spring version will provide additional margin and piece of mind while towing. You will have to remove the springs to put the shackles on, so it is just a good time to upgrade everything. Also get your tires balanced while they are off.

FYI - I had a leaf spring snap in the middle of nowhere a couple years back. Not fun. Given how little it costs to upgrade, it makes no sense not to do it.

DAN
[/quote]
Thank You!
Just order them. Will change everything next week.
[/quote]

may want to look at E trailer if buying springs - 29.00 http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Suspension/Redline/PR5.html

the ezflex is same price from dexter and trailer parts super store ........ but no free shipping ..... that price with shipping saves another 16.00-18.00 GREAT FIND


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I hadn't ordered my springs yet only the Dexter.
With the etrailer free shipping promo you just saved me another $26.20








Thanks!


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I found this online today and thought it'd be helpful to anyone doing this job:

Dexter E-Z Flex step by step pics


----------

